# Very strange Brick (SGS4G)



## supermatt614 (Feb 2, 2012)

So I have experience rooting phones, and I had the Bionix Frost ROM. I recently tried to flash to Valhalla. Here's what went down....

So I went into Clockworkmod Recovery, installed the .zip, and rebooted.

Now, the phone keeps cycling, and the screen goes from: Galaxy S 4g startup screen to weird lines across the screen. Please help! I've tried running Odin. Yes, for some reason, it goes into download mode. However, the computer doesn't recognize it. I can't put it into recovery. Please help!


----------



## fbis251 (Jun 26, 2011)

You're missing Gingerbread bootloaders since you're currently on Froyo.

Flash the "Download SMS KJ6 (beta2d) Kernel Stock Rom with Bootloaders"
You can get it here:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1358498


----------



## alon2 (Feb 1, 2012)

fbis251 said:


> You're missing Gingerbread bootloaders since you're currently on Froyo.
> 
> Flash the "Download SMS KJ6 (beta2d) Kernel Stock Rom with Bootloaders"
> You can get it here:
> http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1358498


Also why don't you pay a visit to our wiki - it could have saved you some trouble


----------

